

Ashton Kutcher invests in, will advise travel booking start-up Airbnb - goldins
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/05/ashton-kutcher-invests-in-and-becomes-an-advisor-to-sf-startup-airbnb.html

======
goldins
There is also the official airbnb article and HN post here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2586652>

